

Why Everyone Should Not Learn To Code – Part Deux - Martyr2
http://www.coderslexicon.com/why-everyone-should-not-learn-to-code-part-deux/

======
angdis
The "learn to code" movement has been sadly misnamed. It is _really_ a call
for digital literacy (and no, I don't mean "digital" as in logic gates). When
Douglass Rushkoff wrote "Program or be Programmed" he did not mean that
everyone in the public has to actually write lines of code. The goal is for
people to take more control and responsibility for their "digital/on-
line/virtual" lives and that these are things that otherwise will be operated
for the benefit or profit of others.

It is just hard to put that concept into a catchy tagline and the people who
do actually program are apt to take the phrase "learn to code" literally.

